# Lloyds Bank, Halifax and Bank of Scotland - Currently Offline



## HanaBi (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone who is a customer to any or all of the above banks may have noticed "technical" issues logging onto their online accounts earlier today (2nd November 2017). And at time of writing, this still appears to be the case. (Lloyds Bank down? Current problems and issues |           Down Detector)

As per usual the respective banks are being a little on the defensive with regards probably cause, and more importantly giving a resolution time. Instead they're issuing the standard meaningless "apology" to their disgruntled customers:-

QUOTE "_We are aware that some of our customers are experiencing problems logging in to internet and mobile banking. We apologise for any inconvenience caused and are working to resolve the issue as quickly as possible._"

No indication if this is a hack, or an internal techie issue. Nevertheless, given that this isn't the first time the bank(s) have suffered downtime issues, customers will be wondering if the big push to online banking and a "cashless society" is really all that beneficial after all!


Black Horse Down: Lloyds Banking Group goes TITSUP*


----------

